# Borkin's WWWWAAAGGHHH!!!



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

“ I'm da hand of Gork and Mork, dey sent me to rouse up da boyz to crush and kill ‘cos da boyz forgot what dere ‘ere for. I woz one of da boyz till da godz smashed me in da ‘ead an’ I ‘membered dat Orks is meant to conquer and make slaves of everyfing they don’t kill.” 

“I’m da profit of da Waaagh an’ whole worlds burn in my boot prints. On Armour-Geddem, I led da boyz through da fire deserts and smashed da humies’ metal cities to scrap. I fought Yarik, old one-eye at Tarturus, an’ he fought good but we smashed iz city too.”

“I’m death to anyfing dat walks or crawls, where I go nothin’ stands in my way. We crushed da stunties on Golgotha, an’ we caught old one-eye when da speed freeks blew da humies’ big tanks ta bits. I let ‘im go ‘cause good enemies iz ‘ard to find, an Orks need enemies ta fight like they need meat ta eat an’ grog ta drink.” 

“I iz more cunnin’ than a grot an’ more killy than a dread, da boyz dat follow me can’t be beat. On Pissenah we jumped da marine-boyz an’ our bosspoles was covered in da helmets we took from da dead ‘uns. We burned dere port an’ killed dere bosses an’ left nothin’ but ruins behind. I’m Warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka an’ I speak wiv da word of da gods. We iz gonna stomp da ‘ooniverse flat an’ kill anyfing that fights back. We iz gonna do this coz’ we’re Orks an’ we was made ta fight an’ win!”​
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….......

These were the words that the Great Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka, Prophet of the Ork gods, graffitied onto the side of a Imperial Battle Titan that his boy had managed to bring down. Also their that day was a little known ork Warboss named Borzkin Grubgutz, observing the events that would become legend for all orkdom. Eventually, the Great Thraka grew bored of the repetitous fighting on Armageddon, and left the planet to go conquer other worlds in the name of his great WWWAAGGHHHHH!!!

Before he left, he gave instructions to all his ork commanders to continue fighting the “hummiez” until they were crushed. What few know is that he also ordered his ork fleet commanders, a mix of warbosses, pirates, and suicide gretchin legions, to disperse and conquer new planets for “Da Orks.” Borzkin was one of those commanders that day, having risen to command a small priate fleet. He had joined Ghazghkull’s WWAAAAGGHHH!! In hopes of good fighting and plunder. Now, with the backing of Thraka, Prophet of the Ork Gods Gork and Mork, Borzkin and his crew set out to attack new worlds, plunder new gun, and continue the great WWWAAAGGHHH!!!

Our story begins on a small backwater planet of the Imperium in the Segmentum Pacificus. Borzkin and his boy have launched a WWAAAGGHHH!! on the small planet of Tilvyrus. Having arrived in system with his even larger fleet, Borzkin had deployed his boy to the surface immediately, gunning for a shock attack strategy to take the major Hummie’z cities. There are 4 main cities, with numerous outlying settlements surrounding them(like scattered suburbs). One city has already been wiped out when one of Borzkin’s ships smashed into the planet. Having transitioned into real space to close to the planet, the stricken orks had made a suicide run on the city; practically nuking it. Now the ork forces close on the remaining cities, intent on the fight’in and slaughter that is soon to come.

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………


(All: Ok, wow that was a lot. Alright, here we go. You are all standing around Borzkin as you view the city of New Vestroia. The city burns as the ork in their thousands have overrun the first line of defense. This is downright awesome for Borzkin to watch, but what about yourselves? In addition, you look around at your fellow orks, the elite command squad that fights with Borzkin himself. What do you think of each other?)


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

"Oi boss," Krag states "What we doin' next?" As the city of New Vestroia burns, Krag takes a look at his fellow pirates. First is Borkin, da biggest and da baddest of da orks on Tilvyrus. Not much more can be said about him other than he knows how to scrap in the name of Gork and Mork. Next is that weirdboy Skarfang, Krag is very superstitious so he doesn't get in the way of ork magik. He's seen the stuff at work during the raid of New Vestroia, wicked stuff. You can't forget Grogutz, personally Krag is a fan of fire so he respects Grogutz for what he does. Last but not least is Grimlokk, da undaboss. Krag is not a fan of him, but hey you can't like everyone. Krag knows his place though and will take orders from Grimlokk even though they aren't the best of friends.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Skarfang stared out into the distance, a blank look on his face, he could feel the Waagh energies from the Orks around hims and those some distance away, he was kind of happy that he was not surrounded by a lot of Orks, he'd hate to 'eadbang or be forced to Zzap some friendlies, but he wasn’t feeling the need to ‘let it out’ at all.

As he watched, the fires from the burning city kind of made it look like the world was burning.

“World......burnin’....Heh”

He knew that the others were around him and he could name them all, first was the Boss Ork, Borzkin, he was a great scrapper and could think things through, then that sneaky one, Krag, he seemed to be good with his knives.

‘Course, what group wouldn’t be complete without a pyromaniac? Grogutz filled that spot nicely. And Grimlokk, he was Da Undaboss; meaning Skarfang had to listen to him if he absolutely had to, and only if he was ordered by Boss Borzkin. His thoughts on the others were that, when they got riled, they would produce large amounts of Ork-energy, which (un)fortunately he would then absorb.

Eldritch lighting danced in his once red, but now milky, eyes and occasionally flickered out, it was harmless, merely being another reminder that he could blow if the lightning got more vibrant and violent. His grip shifted on his staff as the fires reflected from his eyes, he did like scenic views


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Grimlokk stood there, looking out in the distance, his mind full with thoughts of how he could just kill all of these orks and bring back the loot, "Den Broguts might make me boddygard!" He remembered that he didn't know where the loot was. He was going to be stuck here for a while. He had already been here for a while, under Borkin, that is, he was always good at faking things. Especially that one time when the Imperial Guard took him as a "captive" he blew all their heads off.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Guys my friend Her wants to join us on our great orky quest. this post is me introducing him. I'm gonna post the next part of the adventure tomorrow, so get your posts in soon, Har, har, har!!!)

Borkin stood with his elite orks, savoring the scene, taking in all the destruction that was happening all at once. _Truly, dis I what da orks was made for, fight’in and win’in_. He cast his glance over the other okr bodyguards around him, noticing that each was eyeing each other as well as the carnage that lay ahaead of them. Borkin new they were all itching for a fight, new that if he didn’t jump into the fight soon that some of them might go ahead without his orders. Borkin smiled a big toothy grin, knowing that the time was upon them soon. He had had his gretchin take there artillery and shell the front gate of the city in front of them. Though protected by void shields, the massive amount of firepower that Borkin had brought to bear was wearing on them, and soon they would die; and the gates with them.

Borkin turned away from his thoughts as a bulky ork, a Mek, approached him and bow. “Great Warlord Borkin,” it began,” I was told ta come ta you.” Borkin looked the Mek up and down, making sure his choice was not a mistake. He had needed a new head Mek since his last one, Stupidgun, had gone and gotten himself shot in a game of Rotata(ork version of Russian Rulet). “What your name Mek,” he bellowed, making sure the Mek new who was in charge here. “Skragga Grimrod Boss, at ya service.”

Well den, skragga, ya will be me new head o’de Meks, got it. Ya stay wif me and fight wif me, but ya will be order’in da rest o’da Meks around see??” Borkin looked up as the void shields faded, and the doors started to buckle inward. _O boy, dis I gonna be a ‘ell o a fight!!! _


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Grogutz was looking out at the dying world, torching anything that he well, felt like torching. He knew it wasted - What was it that it wasted again? ammu, amma, ah heck, like it mattered. 

_"O boy, dis I gonna be a ‘ell o a fight!!!"_

Grogutz turned to his warboss, the large monster who had delievered the speech. "For Gork 'n Mork!" The Burna Boy bellowed, and torched some more stuff for the hell of it.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Skragga looked arround him at the boss and his bodyguard, all big and bulky spoiling for a fight.
They where all atleast a head taller than skragga but none of them was as wide. 
Looking them over he automaticly glanced at their weapons and instantly started thinking of bits and gubbins he could add to make them more shooty or at least made them look more proppa.

"Fanks boss" he sayd while mashing a button on one of the arms sticking out of the huge contraption strapped to his back. 
"grml the stupid fing aint workin proppa again..." he took up a huge wrench from a strap at his side and hit the force field generator on his back a few times with it.
The generator spontaniously began to rumble with a low growl that seemed to energise the orks arround it. 
Then the big antenna on top started generating a greenish pulsing force field witch created a bubble around the group.

"Allright dats more like it" Skragga sayd, "Boss i fink i saw sum umies down dere somewhere while i waz kommin up 'ere".
"After dis little scrap i fink i could loot sum good bits and gubbins for some more dakka, if ya 'ave the teef o'course" Kragga said with a wicked grin on his face.

"So boss watz da plan ?"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin looked over to Skragga, who had just suggested he could rig up weapons for some teeth. Borzkin rounded on the smaller ork, pulling himself up to his maximum height. I’m da boss ‘ere, Skragga, when Iz sayz you can loota de’m hummiez, den I will ask. You do wot I order, got it.” Borzkin starred at Skragga, who backed down, more interested in getting his silly green shield back working than in challenging Borzkin.

Forgetting the newbie Mek, Borzkin turned and marched down the hill to his new vehicle of death, Gork’z Fista. This tank once was a hummie tank, one they called a Baneblade. It had been looted, converted, and made into a massive mobile fortress. In addition, it housed a new experimental cannon, a weapon of the Meks, and Borkin was about to have Skragga operate it for him. “Get diz crate mov’in.” he yelled to the crazed ork drivers. 

…………later that same evening (take off from sponge Bob, hahahah)

Borkin’s tank rolled into position and the cannon was adjusted; Skragga yelling at the gretchin in the hull on what buttons to push. All around the tank orks where hooting and howling, chanting “Borkin” louder and louder with each passing minute. The power could be felt in the air, the moment bleeding like the life blood of an ork. Borkin hopped up onto the head of the tank, taking an orky pose and shouting his loud, bellowing voice. “Wez’ ‘ere ta show da hummiez dat were are strong. Now we’z Iz gonna ‘ave a good fight, in the name of Ghaghkull Thraka.” The orks roared, and Borkin gave the command to fire. A bright flash, then the tank jerkyed back a good ten feet as a laser beam cut out from the cannon and melted the great doors of the city. The beam continued, carving a path of destruction and carnage all the way to the hummiez large tower that rose into the sky. A portion of melted and the supported areas above collapsed, falling to the ground and creating a billowing cloud that expanded out and into the orks. WWWWWWWAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!! The orks charged into the breached and onto glorious battle.

Borzkin dismounted, extremely turn on(in the orky sense) and charged into the fray, leading the orks into the city to have a good time. 


(Alright guys, heres the deal. You are charging with Borkin into the fray, so go and carve up some hummiez. From here on out I'm gonna let you create the story, so don't be afriad to Gm alittle bit. keep on posting, and creating the story til i say otherwise. Were gonna enjoy this fight like good orks do, hahahaha.)

(Blueberrypop, your ork is going to work his way into the inner hive area and sneak into the royal houses. you are to kidnap the hummie know as General Kortao, so feel free to have fun slaugtering, but work your story over there)

( Skragga, you are in the baneblade tank. I'm gonna let you wreak alittle destruction for awhile, so have some fun and destroy some shit.)


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Lil bit of non-descriptive gore in this one. 

As the boyz rushed the front gate Krag did what he does best, as soon as he got through the gates he took a sharp left peeling away from the other boyz. Off into the shadow of the hive Krag rushed looking for some "humie" of importance. First Krag thought to himself "why not have me a lil fun first". As we all know deep in the hives there are many things an ork can destroy just for fun and Krag has found the perfect target. One thing Krag knew was that he would need some distractions before he launched his "kunnin" plan. Armed with his trusty rokkit launcha dubbed "The Fist of Gork" he went looking for the nearest arbite outpost to try to wreak some havoc before he went on his mission.

Upon finding his first target it looked like the citizens of the hive were up in arms and tensions were high. Then a brilliant thought popped into Krags' head "why not start a brawl". Step one was to find a good vantage point to take his shot from, upon scanning his surroundings from an alleyway he found what looked like an old burned out hab sub-block. The only way up looked to be through a currently occupied hab block, fortunately orks love killing so this should be no problem at all. 

Krag entered the building with the lightest footsteps an ork can take, mind you they are still relatively heavy, as he sneaks down the hall way he hears rustling of what sounds like metal so he ducks into a hallway and peers around the corner. Upon taking his peek he sees three low ranking arbites armed with their standard issue power mauls Krag thought to himself "dees boyz aint nuffin compared to me". It looked as though they were raiding rooms looking for hidden protesters, as they bust in the door to an apartment Krag makes his first move. The first arbite goes down easy, Krag catching him from behind and snapping his neck. The second arbite goes down with just as much grace as the first, being disemboweled by good ol' lefty. The third arbite however saw Krag in the act and came charging head long and knocking Krag off kilter. After being hit the arbite came in swinging knocking lefty out of Krags hand with his power maul. As the saying goes "fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me" being an ork that learns from his mistakes as soon as the arbite came in for another charge Krag dodged and caught the officer by the back of the neck and proceeded to toss him into a pole, which I could only assume snapped the poor mans spine. 

After his little encounter Krag found the staircase up to the second level of the hab block. Upon reaching his location Krag whips out the fist and proceeds to blow the arbite outpost to pieces causing the surviving arbites to crack down upon the rioters, this in turn caused the rioters to start fighting making for the perfect distraction. "ya see I may not be da toughest ork but I am a kunnin one" Krag thought to himself as he disappeared back into the shadows.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Waaaggghhh!" bellowed Grogtuz, charging forward with his burna, and lighting some humies alight. "Do the Burny Dance!" Grogutz bellowed, his visor down, cackling in manic glee as the nearest humie screamed. He paused torching stuff for a second, and threw a grenade into the oncoming troops. The explosion satisifed him, and he turned back to torching with an ugly smile.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bozrkin charged headlong into a Leman Russ that stood before him, bring its barrel to bear on him. Laughing with maniacal glee, he jumped on top and shot his Rippa into the tank, the large ork bullets easily piercing the tank and killing the hummie inside. A nearby Leman traversed his turrent and fire straight at Borkin. He caught the shell, it seemingly not having explode on impact with him; the hummie commander on the tanks turrent’s mouth dropped open. “Time ta party boyz, har, har, har.” He jumped up and onto the tank, slamming the shell onto the human commander. It exploded, destroying the tank and causing Borzkin’s kustom force field to shimmer brightly, then fail. He was covered in flames, the pain a distant feeling, his armor heating up quickly. Borzkin roared and jumped off the tank, slamming into the ground; sending orks and hummie flying. 

Looking around, he found what he was looking for, a hummie'z warboss that had a shimmering sword, and was clearly the leader of the hummiez here. Borzkin bellowed a war cry, which was felt and heard for miles around. Instantly, all the fight slowed and stopped near him, the orks and humans backing away until Borzkin was face to face with the hummie commander. “Ok hummie, lets danze.” Borzkin opened up with his shoota, but the hummie was fats, and rolled underneath the stream of death. He came up and slashed at borkin, only to meet the force field around him. “Hahahah, I ‘ope ya got more dan dat hummie.” Borzkin slammed him with an uppercut from his gun and the hummie went smashing through a wall. Borkin followed him into the building as the hummie officer tried to get up. His leg as a mess, and he couldn’t stand.

Borzkin walked over, deflecting a thrust and sliced his choppa down, killing it instantly. He walked back outside, looking for more worthy prey.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Skarfang was beginning to feel a bit queasy from all the Orks that were fighting and basically doing Orky things, and the build-up of energy was giving him a slight headache, he snarled, closed his eyes and rubbed the top of his head as he waited for the Orks finally break through the cities gates. He sensed more then saw the pop of the shield failing and heard the gates give, then felt the surge of Orks that ran at the opening.

His milky eyes opened and he went with the flow, energies building up he spotted some humies, they were entrenched and none of the Orks could get close enough to ‘em to dig them out, the psychic build-up reached a crescendo and he bellowed.

“Dun worry boyz!! Gork’ll get ‘em!”

As he spoke he instinctively released the energies that had built up, a gigantic orky foot appearing in and subsequently falling from the sky, crushing the emplacement, much to the delight of the Orks.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Krag, being the sneaky git that he is, has been moving through the bowels of the hive for about 7 hours now looking for his way into the spires. Krag has come across many citizens but has not killed one based on the sole fact that if he starts killing people he will give away his position. After sneaking around the slums a few hours Krag comes upon an air vent that leads in a direction that looks like up, so he thought to himself "why not give it a shot." Soon upon entering the shaft he notices something strange, some sort of ichor was on the floor of the shaft but at this time he payed no attention to the slime. After proceeding up the vent Krag comes to a large storage room, exiting the vent he moves into the room to survey his situation. From the corner of the room he hears a massive clatter and goes to investigate all quiet like (yes I know). Guess who he finds? (if you get it right I'll give you a cookie).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Grogutz torched some more humie's, and threw a grenade at a tank belonging to the Imperials. He clambered over the dead bodies of some of the Orks of his tribe, stopping to pick up an unused grenade and yank some teeth out from a dead greenskin. He then let out a warcy, and charged towards the line with the other Orks beside him.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Borzkin ran through the streets, slaughtering with abandon, destroying tanks, cutting down waves of hummiez, and racing towards the spire screaming “WWWWWAAAAAGGGHHHHHH!!!!” at the tops of his lungs. Finally, he reached the gate to the spire, the last obstacle to his goal here on this planet. Borzkin thought back to when he had initially decided to conquer this planet, and the incentives that had driven him.

Initially, like any ork, he wanted a good fight and some “fun” while he awaited his future plan to come to completion. Gargants, lots of gargants, were now under construction back on Borzkin moon base. However his previous lead Mek had realized that they needed some help constructing tem. Borzkin had learned through the more lucrative trade lanes, that a hummie gargant commander was on the planet of Tilvyrus, and that he new about the large machines of war that the hummiez used. 

That thought drove Borzkin as a slaughtered his way to the main gate, reaching it before any other orks; scores of hummiez lying dead in his treads. Borzkin realized that even his mighty strength would not bring down the large doors; which were surely reinforced with some hummie contraption.

“Skragga, where are ya, get ya dumb azz ofa ‘ere NOW!!!!!!!!!!..........................................


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

"BUGZ" Krag said to himself "better not mess wif em", he unknowingly stumbled upon a hibernating group of genestealers. Continuing on his way into the higher reaches of the hive Krag came up with another amazing idea, "what if I cans lure dem bugz into dem humiez." Only one way to find out if it would work, upon finding another side vent further up the shaft where he made a very horrible barricade to keep the bugz out. Krag tossed a grenade down the shaft and he counted to free, "KABOOOOOM" the floor under him shook. Not soon after tossing the grenade he heard scratching heading up the vent then the sound of humies yelling and gunfire. He head one humie yelling about something named Kortao, it took Krag a minute but he remembered why he was der. Krag turned around and saw he was in some sort of office, then it hit him this must be where da humie is going. He proceeded to hide on top of one of the tall bookshelf, not soon after getting into position did the door come flying open and some weird lookin humie came running in. "Dis gotta be da guy da boss is afta," Krag thought to himself, after the doors shut and the general locked himself in Krag pounced and landed square on the general, like most commanders he was weak . "Boss ill like dis, where is da boss?"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Flamey Flamey," Grogutz bellowed, torching a humie who had been holding a book and reciting warcries. No warcry was as good as the Waaaggghhh!, Grogutz thought, as he used a grenade he had looted from a fallen Ork to blow up a gate, before flaming the occupants that tried to defend it. He took a lasgun wound to the arm, but Ork flesh meant that he could surrive.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: I love your character Bane, hes just so funny and orky


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys, keep on fighting and sneak'in around, I'll have the next post up by Monday


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Grogutz made his way over a pile of humies, and stopping to pick up a huge burna. He dropped his old one, and picked it up with no problem at all. _'Heh. New Toy. Letz zee wat dakka he'z got'._ 

Then he unleashed the Heavy Flamer, cleansing the nearest humies with flame. One noticed the weapon, dropped his gun, and bolted for the nearest door. He was promptly shot in the head by a Commissar. 

"Hey, Droga," Grogutz turned to the Ork Burna next to him. "Dis one killed anvvver humie".

"So?" Droga asked, rasing an eyebrow before getting shot down by the Commissar. Grogutz chuckled, flaming the Commissar with his weapon before bending down to rip some more teef from the Ork's mouth.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Orkz, Orkz, Orkz, Orkz!

Settle Down, Settle Down!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOCude, not funny, those posts belong in the recruitment thread man, please don't do that again!!)


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

(OOC: sorry for that, as you can tell I don't do this much.)

Just as Krag though that he head a scratchy noise in his ear. "Oi, wheres my humie you sneaky git?" it was Borzkin callin' him on his komunicator, custom made by Skragga the new mek. "Is dat you boss?" Krag responded. "Whadda you fink!" he heard roaring from his ear. "Sorry boss, whadda you want me to do wif dis humie I gots here?"


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Skarfang whooped happily, he was having a great time, right in the middle of the Orky horde where he was nice and surrounded by Orkish Waagh energy, he suddenly felt real queasy and, using his copper staff, beat his way out of the horde kicked down a door of a nearby humie dwelling and let loose with psychic vomit

_*Woorf*_ He glanced up as he wiped his mouth and realized that he must have fried a group of humies that were hiding in the hab, as there were scorched human shaped silhouettes on the wall.

_“Huh, dun see dat evr’y day”_

He didn’t realize that he had ended up staying there for a while as all the other Orks had moved on. The Weird Boy shrugged and headed in the direction the psychic spoor went, taking his sweet time; he figured he wasn’t needed too much at the moment.

(ooc: My apologies for not posting more frequently, hopefully I can remedy that from now on)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: thats fine, i'll have this story posted here tonight, my computer got hacked, so I'm fixing it, sorry for the trouble)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(Occ: Sorry for being late, i got hacked two days ago, so i had to work my PC alittle, here you go)

Borzkin heard Krag on his suits inbuilt radio piece so loud it nearly blew his ears out; even for an ork his size. “Whatcha what ya say’in Krag, ya voice iz driv’in me nuts.”

“Sorry boss,” he heard. 

“Oi, wheres my humie you sneaky git?," he asked, wondering if Krag had gotten carried away in the quiet killing madness of his.

“Got ‘im ‘ere boss, whatcha wanna me ta do with ‘im?”

“Sneak ‘im down ta da hummiez gate down ‘ere NOW, and Krag,” he added,” we need ‘im alive, dis hummie knows stuff.”

“Right boss,” and the normal static returned to Borzkin’s ears. He turned back to da gate, ready once again for the massive blast that was coming to knock it down. Somehow, he didn’t care to know, Skragga had driven through 13 blocks of hummie habs and was still dancing the jig on to o’da tank. Borzkin was iritated at his stupidity, but cackled inside at the funniness of the ork.

FFWWAAPP, and the red beam shot a hole clear through gate, orks pouring into it the second the light dided down. Skragga seemed to be enjoying it……..at least until a massive shell crashed into his beloved battlewagon and destroyed it. He went flying , landing right next to Borzkin, who looked down at him, clear pissed off.

“Hi ya boss, rough day ain’t it. Damn weathers dropping boms, har, har, har.”
Borzkin grabbed Skragga by his neck and lifted him right in front of his face. “I don care Mek, go and kill hummiez.” With that, he wond up and threw Skragga right at the wall where he summarily hit that tower wall and fell into the ramparts. 

Looking around him, Borzkin could see Skarfang, Grogutz, and Grimmlock(thast you Broguts) all converging on his position. “Ok ya gitz, we’z got us a battle ta win, last one ta find Krag ‘as to eat a Squig, harm, har, har.” With that he charged thruogh the gap, now clogged with orks and vehicles alike.

All: Ok, heres the deal. Krags got the hummie we need, so we gots to clear a path thruogh the front area and to the Spires main enterance door. I would like each of you to epically slaughter dozens of gaurdsmen(as usual), but also take on a more challenging opponent. You rare Borzkins elite, not regulars, please no ‘I burnt a couple of dudes, ate them, then moved on’

Skragga: you just got hurled close to 400 feet and slammed inot a wall, laughing all the way. Now your on the ramparts, what do you do. Do you run, hid, call for some Mekky “toys”

Krag: You have the hummie, now you must make an escape back to Borzkin, with the hummie alive. Fight if you must, but sneaking is better. You should find borzkin beofre the next post.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

With his bosses "blessing" Krag proceeded to sneak the humie back down the air vent he entered through. Just before escaping the doors to the office fly open, turning to see what it was Krag saw a bulky thing standing in the doorway. It was an ogryn, a big dumb ogryn. Obviously this was the humies bodyguard, judging from the screams this behemoth was unleashing. "Oi, shaddup ya big pile o flesh." This didn't help the situation, the ogryn charged headlong directly into Krag. Hitting the wall Krag heard a few of his ribs crack, but being an ork this didn't stop him, he proceeded to pound the big un over the head. The ogryn took Krag and hurled him across the room hitting the far wall, upon hitting the wall some sword fell from above. The sword looked rather ornate, little to Krags knowledge, it was a power sword and he was just about to learn how to use it. A quick inspection of the weapon produced some sort of switch that when Krag flicked it the weapon flickered to life. Burning the dust and webs from it the sword glowed a light shade of green. "Heh, come get it big un." The ogryn tried another headlong charge this time to only find Krag leaping him and taking a swipe at his leg, lobbing it clean off. Krag thought to himself " better make a run for it while I still can." Krag grabbed his hostage and ran for the door, leading to a large hall which was now littered with the corpses of guardsmen. The coast was clear he needed to get out of there.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys I'm ending this RPG, more because I have another, more ambitious one, but thanl you all for participating and I look forward to playing with you all in the future


----------

